# What unscheduled maintenance has been performed on your 335d?



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought we could catalog 335d unscheduled maintenance performed and mileage performed at so we don't get surprised. I found reading the forum much more productive than talking to my service manager.  

Maybe keep conversation to a min and just log mileage/symptom/fix/cost? 

2010 335d
-20k: Fuel system and tank flush. Symptom: Delayed starting when "start button pressed" Diagnosis: bad fuel. No charge from BMW.
-25k: 4 wheel alignment. Symptom: Cupped rear tires. $200 to BMW
-25k: 4 New tires. Michelin Pilot Super Sports non-RTFs, 225/45/17. Symptom: Continentals worn. $710 to Discount Tire, $70 rebate from Michelin inbound.
-25k: Drivers side rear wheel bearing replacement. Symptom: Howling resonance starting @ 40mph, increasing in volume to 80mph. No charge from BMW.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Cystalized metering valve
A/C Belt Squeel


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Two rear tires...ran over something that took a chuck out of the tread, 15K, $900
2. Windshield...Rock hit, 17K, $1400
3. Replaced rear indicator lights... had a malfunction, 17K, Warranty
4. The door seals...they were real squeaky, 5-6K, Warranty
5. Replace driver's side mirror...Squeaky when folding, 5-6K, Warranty


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

16K: SES light, DEF metering valve clogged. Fix: Removed valve, put into solution, functional check, reinstall! Warranty

22K: SES light, DEF system over pressure, blown fog light. Fix: Same as above, light R&R'd! Warranty

22.03K, 30min after 2nd incident above: SES light: TBD


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Leaking LR tire with about 200 miles on the ODO. Plugged it myself.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

SES Light - Replaced SCR Meter Valve at 34k - Warranty.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

15k mi. AC belt squeal & replacement
18k mi. Wiring harness replaced (installation defect)

Otherwise it was trouble-free during my ownership.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nada, 12,500 miles, almost due for first scheduled maintenance. Changed the oil at 5K miles on my dime.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Zach, great thread. It's good to see all the items that are specific to our M57 engines, exhaust/emissions and fuel systems.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

DPF sensor recalibration and software update (17k) - Warranty
DPF replacement (clogged, regeneration wouldn't clear it out) - 55k - Emissions warranty
Gas pressure sensor hoses loose (not put on right after DPF replacement) 55k - Emissions warranty
Gas pressure sensor hoses replaced (work beyond use, causing SES) - 58k ($161)
Glow plugs and glow plug control unit causing SES (currently under review by BMWNA to see if they'll repair under warranty, since my car has 58k) - 58k (estimated cost - $1400)


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't remember mileage, but here goes

DEF sensor and tank (multiple times in shop before outright replacement)
Accelerator positioner control (not sure if that is the correct name)
windshield replacement (something big hit it and it started to spider in just a couple of days)
tires (RFTs picked up nails - both right side tires - so replaced with non-RFT's and Tischer spare)
AC belt squeal (belt replacement - took several dealer visits to repair)

I think that is it - the disappointing thing about this car is the number of times it has been in the shop. I have 4 other cars (3 hondas and a Ford truck) and they hardly ever need to go in. This car has been in the shop more than all the other cars combined in the time I have leased it. My ten year old Honda S2000 just had the windshield washer motor replaced, and new radiator hoses. That is the first time any work has been done on that car other than routine maintenance. The other two Hondas (2005 Element and 2009 Fit) have had no work done on them whatsoever (other than routine maintenance). The truck has had some non-routine repairs - failed fuel injector, oil leak, EGR replacement - but that truck has 85,000 miles also - not 28,000 like the 335. I guess, I would say I had expected fewer trips to the dealership for non-routine repairs

I don't want to sound like I am whining - I love driving this car. My biggest complaint about this car is that it is a lease and limited to 15,000 miles per year, so I can't drive it every day.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought this was an interesting question and one that peaked my curiosity, but given the limited amount of time the BMW diesel has been available to us in the US and thus our limited experience with it, I thought it worthwhile to query diesel owners on the other side of the pond since they have been driving BMW diesels for a couple year longer. Some of the responses/reported problems are a little scary to think about. :eeps:

Here is the thread.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=609922


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

1. Had passenger side Rear View Mirror replaced under warranty on third oil change. It was making a grinding sound when folding/opening.

2. Dealer forgot to refill DEF at second oil change so had to bring it back 2 days later.

That's it.

So far still loving every minute of driving the D.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

GB said:


> 15k mi. AC belt squeal & replacement
> 18k mi. Wiring harness replaced (installation defect)
> 
> Otherwise it was trouble-free during my ownership.


That sounds exactly like mine. :thumbup:


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

When it was under warranty, I tried to have them fix the lumbar support on the driver's seat but the fix didnt do anything. And I really didnt expect them to get it right. :dunno:

At 72k miles I am getting two codes P0400 and P0001, and the SES light has started coming on. The funny thing is that the SES light goes out after I fill the fuel tank. :dunno:

The 0400 code has something to do with the EGR system, the 0001 code has to do with the Fuel Pressure Regulator. But the car drives fine so far.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesn't seem like that many issues reported.  Is that really all, though? 

While this isn't exactly a controlled sampling it seems like DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) issues are the most common issue specific to our ds.

Stugots mentioned an issue with glow plugs at 58k miles. Chris posted a link to similar issues on European ds, that included some glow-plug and turbo issues on higher mileage ds. 

My d is running fatsticly, having exorcised a few demons in the past couple months. Terrific car, and I don't mean to be negative, but it would be great to keep the thread alive if anyone else wants to share thier d unsheduled maintenance experience? 

Thanks all for the contributions so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Around 13k somehow got water pooling around battery which froze (was winter), ruined battery and engine would not start. Dealer said water was getting in through sunroof (was never noticeable) and replaced battery and a number of sunroof parts under warranty.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

~4851 Miles: First DEF Warning due to unprimed punmp?
~4851 Miles: Reported to dealer that MPG figures reading low, still unresolved
~11000 Miles: AC Belt Squeal Issue


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

We're at 40k and have had a motor mount and glow plug replaced. I'm starting to think about extended warranties, but given the cost I may opt to retain the risk. It's a 30k per year, 99% highway car. My e46 went up to 130k until things started acting up. Currently I'm inclined to keep the $3-4k in my pocket but would love to hear more about what people are seeing in the 50-100k range. The D is my wife's so I don't have the level of familiarity that I have with my daily driver. Now that she has an automatic she has no interest in driving my car, so I rarely drive her's.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm just a youngster at 13K miles. Was a dealer service loaner we picked up at 8K miles. Not a single issue with the car thus far (the screw in the tire within the 1st week wasn't the cars fault). With the price of fuel lately seems like it was very good timing. 

I did purcchase the extended warranty. Suppose to cover essentially everything that the original warranty covers, unlike the CPO warranty which is just drivetrain. My concern was not so much the drivetrain but rather all the electronics in the car. If an iDrive system needs to be replaced, I'm sure it's very pricy. And without it working if so equipted, you cannot use about half the car!

My son got our '00 E46 5-speed. Currently at 142K miles and no issues (except I wish he would clean it once in a while). But it was an over-maintained car.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Got a adaptive headlight fault that wouldn't clear today. Could of lived with it but the damn warning is prominent in the middle of the panel and it doesn't go away. Took it in at 11:30am got it back all fixed and washed at 5pm with a loaner!

steper motor control module had failed.


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

ljgmdad said:


> On the wheel bearing replacements, what was the symptom when you guys detected the problem?
> 
> Thanks.


It sounded as of a tire was bad. Louder than normal tire vibration noise. Noticable at 45-55 mph.


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

digitaldav said:


> It sounded as of a tire was bad. Louder than normal tire vibration noise. Noticable at 45-55 mph.


Thanks. Sorry I noticed the same question was already asked/answered. Either tire vibration noise or a grinding noise when turning.


----------



## JAPearson (Sep 9, 2011)

2009 335d launch car stripped so to speak pleather etc but ofcourse has better tranny, HID's etc
rear view mirror, they can't seem to fix
adblu took two trips to dealer to have light go out
belt squeal, did not fix. "couldn't replicate"
front suspension clunking did not fix


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like you might need to find a new dealer.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Unplanned def fillup due to lost pump prime

Ac belt squeal. Two dealers to fix

Ac fail after above due to shredded belt

Gas mileage issue took 5 trips to 2 dealers to solve even though its right in the hidden bc menu!


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> 12k miles and two issues repaired outside of routine. 1) A/C fan belt along with pulley system. They replaced pulley and tensioner and belt. No problems since.


I had this done too, right around 12k miles. The squealing was ridiculous, and it took 4 dealer visits to get it resolved, but they ended up doing the belt and pulleys (I think there's a service bulletin out on this?)

At around 6k I had a wheel replaced... it was cracked from hitting a pot hole. Tire/Wheel insurance covered it no problem.

That's all! Loving my D... trouble-free, fun to drive, and the best car I've ever owned, hands down!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

taibanl said:


> Unplanned def fillup due to lost pump prime
> 
> Ac belt squeal. Two dealers to fix
> 
> ...


Have put 7K miles on my former serivce loaner D and has not been back to the dealer since I picked it up (excluding the screw in a tire). But what do you mean about the mileage issue? You mean the OBC? Mine reads about 5% low (I get better than displayed), this can be corrected?


----------



## dagylca (Mar 24, 2012)

Last week SES light came on. Car felt like it was missing at light throttle. 28K miles dealer replaced fuel injector


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a sensor go bad around Mar-2010 and one specific to being a diesel, triggered an SES light. My guess is around 8-9k miles on the car but can't find the paper work to verify. The part number for the sensor was 13-62-7-808-013 and description was differential pressure sensor for exhaust system. That is the only diesel related problem my car has had. That sensor turned into a very frustrating experience that lasted around 2 months(1 month solid at the dealer) to finally get it resolved.

I did have some interior rattles and even my front dome light "fell" and had to be completely replaced but I think that is it. Had a low oil light once, they topped off the oil for free while doing other service. Had a low DEF fluid once but while it was far from time(mileage wise) for an oil change it was to the point of the yearly change so that was topped off for free as part of the oil change. I have had very randomly issues with the car not seeming to fully engage into reverse but they never could find a problem and not sure it even happened after the last software update to the car. I had a windsheild wiper blade break and become unusable but I just waited until the yearly oil change and had it replaced under the yearly maintenance. 

So basically if I drove the car more back then I'd been faced with a need for windsheild wiper blades and DEF fluid well before the need for an oil change happened. So no idea if I'd had to pay for that out of pocket or if they'd been nice.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

a/c blower, a/c thermometer, software, bad software install/reinstall, passenger airbag sensor fault


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Only non maintenance trip was to replace the I drive knob and reprogram the car as it was messing up playlists with the iPod. Other computers in car needed updating so it was done at the same time. 

The other two trips were for maintenance and for replacing a bumper due to some lady backing into my car. I couldn't be upset at the lady because she waited 2 hours for me on a Friday night... Though while car was getting its bumper replaced we discovered the cause to an exhaust rattle that my friend heard after it got delivered back here in the states, and it looked like the undercarriage got hit, likely during transport and caused the panel to sit on the exhaust pipe and rattle... Too late to investigate that so, let it go, and it was fixed to my liking. ( We think it was transport since friend heard the rattle right after I picked up the car and met him, and I dont recall anything hitting down there between dealer and the friends place. )


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

KeithS said:


> Have put 7K miles on my former serivce loaner D and has not been back to the dealer since I picked it up (excluding the screw in a tire). But what do you mean about the mileage issue? You mean the OBC? Mine reads about 5% low (I get better than displayed), this can be corrected?


Mine read about 25% low and yes it can be corrected. Ill try and find the doc explaining it


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

The only unscheduled maintenance has been resetting the sunroof operation at the 20,000 mile mark. Opened the sunroof, tried to close it a few seconds later and it just wouldn't. Had to pull in to a dealer to help me close it manually.

The system needed a rebooting. I rarely use the sunroof and wish it was a delete option like on the 328 that year. The irony is that almost exactly one year ago I had mentioned it in an unrelated thread:



TheDrivingG said:


> I don't even like the power seats and moonroof; I rarely change the setting and it's one more thing that can break down. I'm not so lazy that I can't manually change a seat position and if it breaks down, it just going to be a $$$ bill ...... The engine on this thing will last forever but I'm not so sure about the rest of the car.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

2011 335d:
Xenon adaptive headlight auto-leveling control module replaced at approximately 5,000 miles (warranty).
Windshield rock chip (Insurance covered).


----------



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

2011 335d: 
6800 miles, check engine came on, later realized power was reduced. 
Diags show code 4D16 SCR efficiency, 4D35 reducing agent valve. Dealer cleaned metering valve per bulletin 1178061400, 0000006, 1899000, 8FRU.


----------



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

No problems with mine. But a couple of interesting items.

At around 13,000 miles the dealer called me and said my car sent a message that the oil was low. I checked the oil and it was full. Took it to the dealer anyway. They couldn't explain it.

To the person with the glove compartment usb problem - I had the same problem with the system not recognizing the USB drive but it eventually worked (was able to import files). What worked was changing the timing in which I inserted the USB drive verses selecting the option to import. Unfortunately, I don't remember the exact sequence, but believe I inserted the USB drive, then selected options to import.

Also, gas mileage is phenomenal: 43-44 mpg on highway (around 65 mph). 32-34 mpg around town (suburban driving, not in the city).

One last note: The speedometer reads consistently 4 mph high. The mileage indicator reads consistently 1.5 mpg low.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

You can adjust the mileage calculation to the nearest 10th of a percent


----------



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

taibanl: how can the mileage calculation be adjusted?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you know how to access the hidden bc menu? (many threads on this)


----------

